# Wolf delisting press release



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

Now the Hunters Rights Coalition has engaged DC politicians from WI to aid in the delisting.


----------



## Redclub (Apr 14, 2009)

Its good to see ,hopefully something will come out of it.
RC


----------



## montucky (May 9, 2010)

Good for you guys, I know that in Montana the wolves have taken a toll on the game animals alot of us enjoy chasing through the woods.


----------

